# Paph. fowliei vinicolor



## eggshells (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a special clone of Paph. fowliei. 




Paph. fowliei by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. fowliei by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice flower lovely shape


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2017)

*Nice colour!*

I love the colour of your clone! (Or should I say: color? I say tomato, you say.... *S*)
Where did you get the plant?!

Kind regards, 
Jens, Copenhagen


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2017)

That is fantastic! Wonderful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2017)

That is exceptional.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 16, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 16, 2017)

So special to see such a dark clone!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 16, 2017)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow - that is special!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2017)

Good color, long stem!


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2017)

WOW! I've never seen one with such rich color and graceful shape.


----------



## Stone (Apr 17, 2017)

That's very tasty!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2017)

Damn! This bad boy was first in line when God handed out the color gene! Even Fowlie would be impressed with this one.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 17, 2017)

Very very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## fibre (Apr 17, 2017)

:clap: a very special one!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 17, 2017)

Hot damn Eggshells!!! :drool: If a piece falls off in the future you know how to find me!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dang, and I thought mine was dark!


----------



## tim (Apr 17, 2017)

Where did you get this?


----------



## coronacars (Apr 17, 2017)

Gotta love it


----------



## papheteer (Apr 17, 2017)

good onE!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks all



Guldal said:


> I love the colour of your clone! (Or should I say: color? I say tomato, you say.... *S*)



Colour  



Guldal said:


> Where did you get the plant?!





tim said:


> Where did you get this?



I got it from Forestview Gardens in BC.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 20, 2017)

Holy cow - what a intense coloured P. fowliei - that's a real stunner.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 20, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myxodex (Apr 21, 2017)

Extraordinary, I didn't know this form existed. Really ought to be propagated preferably if you can find another in Canada to do a pollen swap.


----------



## emydura (Apr 24, 2017)

A special clone indeed.


----------

